# Man City vs. Man United racist incident: Greater Manchester police make arrest



## MrJokerRager (Dec 8, 2019)

Article: Man City vs. Man United racist incident: Greater Manchester police make arrest

Archive: Man City vs. Man United racist incident: Greater Manchester police make arrest

Greater Manchester Police (GMP) said a man was arrested for allegedly making racist gestures during the Premier League clash between Manchester City and Manchester United at the Etihad Stadium on Saturday.

A video circulating on social media after the match appeared to show a supporter aiming racist abuse at United midfielder Fred, and the Brazil international told ESPN Brasil he blamed the "backward society" for the incident.

City released a statement in which they announced they would launch an investigation into the incident, and United manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer said it was "unacceptable."

"A man has been arrested after a video posted on social media showed a supporter making racist gestures at the Manchester City vs. Manchester United match at the Etihad Stadium yesterday," a GMP statement released on Sunday read.

"At around 6.55 p.m. [GMT] on Saturday Dec. 7 2019 police were called to a report of a supporter making alleged racist gestures and sounds towards players during the Manchester City and Manchester United derby.

"A 41-year-old man has been arrested on suspicion of a racially aggravated public order and remains in custody for questioning."

Superintendent Chris Hill of the City of Manchester Division said: "I would like to thank the public for their ongoing support with this incident.

"Racism of any kind has no place in football or our society and I hope this arrest shows that we are taking this matter extremely seriously.

"We will continue to work with Manchester City and Manchester United Football clubs on this incident and will investigate any other lines of enquiries."

United beat City 2-1 with goals from Marcus Rashford and Anthony Martial before Nicolas Otamendi pulled one back late on for the hosts.


----------



## Easterling (Dec 8, 2019)

The suspect locally known as Big Bazza.


----------



## Fuck China (Dec 8, 2019)

Oi, you got a loicense for that racism?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 8, 2019)

Lone fan: *Raises a finger*
The UK authorities: *Collective pterodactyl screech*


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Dec 8, 2019)

What the fuck is a “racist gesture”? What gestures are inherently racist?


----------



## WarJams (Dec 8, 2019)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> What the fuck is a “racist gesture”? What gestures are inherently racist?



That's what I wanna know. Journalism fails us when it can't even provide the answer to such basic questions!


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Dec 8, 2019)

WarJams said:


> That's what I wanna know. Journalism fails us when it can't even provide the answer to such basic questions!



Ive personally never heard of a “racist gesture”. I don’t even know where to start to figure that out. I clicked the article to see if there was a vid, but all I saw was a pic of one of the players supposedly getting hit by something. There’s no way to link it to racism in front of thousands of ppl,


----------



## I can't imagine (Dec 8, 2019)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> What the fuck is a “racist gesture”? What gestures are inherently racist?



My best guess would be monkey pantomiming?  It also says noises, so that would fit with it.  I really can't think of anything else that would make sense in the situation.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 8, 2019)

Maybe he was throwing up the Roman salute?


----------



## Easterling (Dec 8, 2019)

Apparently the guy was yawning and had his hands in his pockets and that apparently looks like a monkey gesture? I don't know what kind of galaxy brain mental gymnastics are required to make that kind of connection but its shit like this that makes me stick to rugby as a sport rather than football.


----------

